# Utilitaire d'impression HP Laserjet 1012



## BillySAx (10 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour!

Avant d'acheter mon iMac intel core duo, j'étais sur PC avec mon imprimante HP Laserjet 1012.  Je pouvais imprimer recto-verso avec l'utilitaire d'impression fourni par le fabricant.  Par contre, cet utilitaire se fait seulement pour PC.

Auriez-vous une solution à mon problème pour que je puisse imprimer recto-verso?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## ryck (10 Juillet 2006)

depuis quel logiciel tu imprime?? normalement tu dois avoir une petite case recto/verso dans la fenetre.. as-tu téélchargé le dernier pilote d'impression de la 1012 sur le site d'HP? Le pilote n'étant pas dans les pilotes mac d'origine (Tiger)


----------



## BillySAx (23 Juillet 2006)

je sais pas... lol!

je vais aller voir si y'a pas des updates sur le site de HP, je reviens tout de suite.


----------



## BillySAx (23 Juillet 2006)

Resalut!

Non, y'a pas d'utilitaire d'impression pour mon imprimante sur le site de HP...

je ne sais plus quoi faire, merci de votre aide!


----------



## MJF (23 Juillet 2006)

BillySAx a dit:
			
		

> Resalut!
> 
> Non, y'a pas d'utilitaire d'impression pour mon imprimante sur le site de HP...
> 
> je ne sais plus quoi faire, merci de votre aide!




C'est peut &#234;tre comme sur les deskjet ? A savoir que dans n'importe quelle application, tu imprimes et dans la fen&#234;tre qui s'affiche tu cliques sur "copies et pages" et tu s&#233;lectionnes "impression recto-verso". Tout ceci &#224; condition que ton imprimante soit bien s&#233;lectionn&#233;e !
Je te joins 2 copies d'&#233;cran pour illustrer mon propo...

Voir la pièce jointe 11331


Voir la pièce jointe 11332


----------



## BillySAx (23 Juillet 2006)

Oui mais y'a pas de case à cocher "recto-verso"....


----------



## MJF (23 Juillet 2006)

BillySAx a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais y'a pas de case à cocher "recto-verso"....



Tu n'obtiens pas ça ?


Voir la pièce jointe 11333


----------



## BillySAx (23 Juillet 2006)

non.....


----------



## BillySAx (23 Juillet 2006)

par contre...







mais c'est en gris, je peut pas cliquer 

avant c'était pas là mais depuis que j'ai réinstallé le logiciel de HP, ben c'est apparu là.:mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2006)

Bonsoir,

Oui, cela je l'ai aussi pour ma HP Photosmart 3210.
Mais &#224; la place de "mise en page" tu ne peux pas obtenir "Impression recto verso" ?
Je l'ai pour mon imprimante alors que je n'ai pas install&#233; cette option.
Vraiment &#233;trange...
En tout cas ton imprimante est bien parmi celles dont les pilotes sont inclus avec un MacIntel.
C'est indiqu&#233; *ici*.
Version du pilote 2.0.

C'moon.


----------



## BillySAx (23 Juillet 2006)

C'est tout ce que j'ai:





Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport mais il y a la fonction hp aster laser pde mais elle est barrée... je ne sais pas à quoi elle sert...

quand je la sélectionne, ça me donne ça:


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2006)

Ouai, visiblement il y a un truc qui cloche. :mouais: 

Le site HP a bien un pilote pour la LaserJet 1012 : *ici*

Nota: ce pilote date de septembre 2003 c'est la version 1.1.3 (comme sur ta capture)

Hors le site d'Apple des pilotes inclus dans 10.4 pour MacIntel (je redonne le lien) décrit un pilote version 2.0 pour la LaserJet 1012.

Question : as-tu installé un pilote autre que celui de ton MacIntel ?
Si oui, selon quelle procédure ?

C'moon.


----------



## BillySAx (24 Juillet 2006)

Oui j'ai installé le pilote sur le site de HP....


Donc je dois le désinstaller?

Comment je fais?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2006)

Bon ! Retroussons nos manches.

Il faut se d&#233;barrasser de ce que ce pilote obsol&#232;te (le 1.1.3) a install&#233; sur la machine pour revenir &#224; une configuration Intel (le 2.0)
Attention, tu as deux dossiers Biblioth&#232;ques diff&#233;rents.

1. Je te conseillerais de d&#233;sinstaller ton imprimante dans les r&#232;gles. Il y a un d&#233;sinstalleur j'esp&#232;re ? Sinon, mettre &#224; la corbeille ce qui est HP dans Applications.
2. Puis de virer (mets les de cot&#233;, pas oblig&#233; d'effacer de suite) tout ce qui se rapporte &#224; HP dans MacintoshHD/Bilbioth&#232;que/Application Support, dans MacintoshHD/Bilblioth&#232;que/Printers, dans MacintoshHD/Biblioth&#232;que/Caches et dans MacintoshHD/Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts
3. Il peut rester quelque chose dans (ta maison)/Biblioth&#232;que/Printers, vire-le aussi
4. R&#233;parer les autorisations, via "Utilitaire de disque" (Applications/Utilitaire/Utilitaire de disque).

Voil&#224;, apr&#232;s avoir relanc&#233; la machine, ton syst&#232;me ne conna&#238;t plus Hewlett-Packard.

1. Inserer le DVD d'installation de Tiger.
2. Aller dans "Optional Install" et r&#233;-installer les pilotes HP.
3. R&#233;parer les autorisations.
4. Relancer

*Extraits du manuel d'installation HP pour la LaserJet 1010/1012/1015*  =>*ici en pdf*

hpLaserJet1012 
. 14ppm pour le format A4 
. Premi&#232;re page imprim&#233;e en moins de 8secondes 
. Qualit&#233; d&#8217;impression efficace 1200 ppp [600 x 600 x 2 ppp avec la technologie HP REt 
(Resolution Enhancement &#8211; am&#233;lioration de la r&#233;solution)] 
. Capacit&#233; 150feuilles 
. Circuit papier horizontal 
. Fente d&#8217;alimentation prioritaire 
. 8Mo deRAM 
. USB (conforme aux sp&#233;cifications USB2.0) 
. Pilote bas&#233; sur l&#8217;h&#244;te *(c'est moi qui souligne)*

L&#8217;imprimante est livr&#233;e avec les logiciels pour syst&#232;mes d&#8217;exploitation suivants: 
. Windows95 et WindowsNT4.0 (pilote uniquement, connexions parall&#232;les uniquement) 
. Windows98 
. WindowsMe 
. Windows2000 
. WindowsXP (32bits et 64bits) 
. MacOS9, version9.1 et ult&#233;rieures 
. MacOSX, versions10.1 et10.2 *(nota : pas question de 10.4)*

*Maintenant, suivre la proc&#233;dure indiqu&#233;e par le manuel en adaptant car pas fait pour 10.4 :*
Nota : ici je te laisse faire car je ne connais pas les d&#233;tails ton imprimante.

Acc&#232;s au pilote d&#8217;imprimante (MacOSXv10.x) 
1 Cliquez sur l&#8217;ic&#244;ne du disque dur sur le bureau. 
2 Cliquez sur Applications, puis sur Utilitaires. 
3 Cliquez sur Centre d&#8217;impression. *(En 10.4 configuration d'imprimante)*
4 Cliquez sur Ajout d&#8217;imprimante. La bo&#238;te de dialogue correspondante appara&#238;t. 
5 S&#233;lectionnez USB ou AppleTalk dans le menu du haut. 
Remarque Si vous utilisez AppleTalk, vous pouvez avoir besoin de s&#233;lectionner la zone correcte dans la seconde 
liste de menu. 
6 Dans la liste de s&#233;lection des imprimantes, s&#233;lectionnez le nom de l&#8217;imprimante. 
7 Cliquez sur Ajouter.

R&#233;sultat des courses ?


----------



## BillySAx (24 Juillet 2006)

Oui, retroussons nos manches....

Les DVDs d'installation de Tiger, c'est pas les DVDs de Mac OS X....

Parce que sinon je sais pas ou j'ai mis les dvds....

Bon je vois sur Internet si je peut pas trouver des pilotes pour mon imprimante (2.0 ou plus et je reviens....)

Si je trouve les bon drivers, je réinstalle par-dessus, ça va marcher.... ou faut absolument de je chamboule tout pour trouver mes dvds de Tiger?


----------



## divoli (24 Juillet 2006)

En fait il y a un pilote plus récent pour tiger (mais datant d'avril 2005), sur le site canadien de HP. 

Mais il vaudrait mieux utiliser la version 2 du pilote disponible je suppose sur le DVD d'installation. C'est quand même curieux que l'on ne trouve cette version nulle part ailleurs...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juillet 2006)

BillySAx a dit:
			
		

> Oui, retroussons nos manches....
> 
> Les DVDs d'installation de Tiger, c'est pas les DVDs de Mac OS X....
> 
> Parce que sinon je sais pas ou j'ai mis les dvds....


Et bien si, je parle des DVD d'installation de Mac OS X Tiger fournis avec ton iMacIntel.
*Tu as grandement int&#233;r&#234;t &#224; les retrouver, c'est indispensable &#224; l'entretien du Mac.*


> Si je trouve les bon drivers, je r&#233;installe par-dessus, &#231;a va marcher.... ou faut absolument de je chamboule tout pour trouver mes dvds de Tiger?


Moi je te proposais un installation "propre" afin qu'il ne reste que les &#233;l&#233;ments fournis par Apple pour ton Mac et qu'il n'y ait pas de probl&#232;mes de compatibilit&#233; avec un plug-in qui tra&#238;nerait. J'ai connu cela derni&#232;rement en voulant installer un nouveau pilote en UB.

Au minimum, d&#233;barrasse-toi des &#233;l&#233;ments HP se trouvant dans Applications, mais surtout de MacintoshHD/Biblioth&#232;que/Receipts/HewlettPackardPrintersDrivers.pkg

N'oublie pas de r&#233;parer les autorisations apr&#232;s chaque manoeuvre.
Courage, ton imprimante est d&#233;crite par Apple comme compatible, elle l'est.

C'moon.

P.S. : @ divoli, il n'y a pas de nouveau pilote disponible et il en faut de toute fa&#231;on un qui soit pr&#233;vu pour Intel. Le seul disponible c'est celui du disque. D'ailleurs, lu ici :

NOTE: The latest HP printer driver for this device is built into Tiger for print only functionality and does not require a download or reinstallation of any HP software to print.
For more information select the "Obtain Software" link above.


----------



## BillySAx (24 Juillet 2006)

Bon... je vais essayer de me d&#233;brouiller et de retrouver les disques ... je vais trouver &#231;a quelque part c'est s&#251;r..

je vous reparle l&#224;-dessus...

merci!


----------



## BillySAx (17 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour!

MoonWalker: j'ai fait tout ce que tu m'as dit dans ton avant-dernier message (je sais ça a été long mais... )

Les pilotes HP on été réinstallés avec succès mais je ne peut toujours pas imprimer recto-verso.

La fonction est là, mais elle est grise, impossible de cliquer.  J'ai lu dans le PDF qu'il fallait activer l'option, encore là, ça ne fonctionne pas, y'a pas d'options...

Merci de ton aide (c'est déjà mieux, j'ai déjà quelques autres fonctions que j'avais pas avant, merci beaucoup!


----------

